# question about Perterson Pipes



## Beatnikbandit (Apr 24, 2007)

I have Never had one but I have herd not many good things about them. What i hear is the P lip delivers a poor draw a lot of the times. Also i know nothing about the "Peterson System". If any peterson owners or past owners who know about them could you give me the skinny on these. I am just wondering weather or not a perterson would be a good pipe to buy. Also do all peterson pipes have this? as i have seen some with fishtail stems that look like they are normal. Also is the Peterson system the reason for the poor draw I have herd of or is it the p lip mouthpiece? Is the Peterson system some kind of filter system? If so can it be femoved to fix the Draw.

In all can someone explaine these pipes to me. I want to know weather to stay away from them or try one out. Also I am a New Pipe Smoker (or else i would know about the "Peterson System") so i am wondering if anyone knows some quality brnads that sell pipes for around $50-$75 I have a Joeby (which often has pipes in that price range but it draws poorly as they have an odd screw in tennon which makes for a small draft hole. I am looking for quality pipes that are really around $50 all i currently have are mostly estate pipes as they were once $100 which i was able to get for more like $30 and Info would be GREATLY appreciated!
TIA!
Keep on Smokingp


----------



## mclayton (Dec 21, 2008)

AFAIK, the system is merely a well dug into the pipe that creates a "dryer", and potentially "cooler" smoke.


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

I have about a half dozen Peterson pipes, both p-lips and f/t's, and a few of them are system pipes and some are not...love them all...Peterson makes great pipes at affordable prices...


----------



## Lefty (Jun 5, 2007)

I have one, actually my second pipe and it's great. The P lip is nice a bit different from the fishtail as far as feel goes. The system is nice but it's not a deal breaker or maker really. Peterson does make very nice pipes, I don't think you can go wrong with any of them.


----------



## WWhermit (Nov 30, 2008)

I have one Peterson pipe, the second one I bought. It's a bent Canadian, fishtail. 

Petersons are decent smokes. 95% of them are machine made, but then so are most of the others, including Stanwell and Savinelli. That being said, as with most pipes, you get what you pay for. For Petersons, you're getting a decently made pipe for a decent price. If you treat it right, it will last your lifetime and give you a decent smoke every time.

The P-lip system is made to combat tongue bite. The hole in the lip comes out of the top instead of the end. It directs the smoke away from your tongue, closer to the roof of your mouth. Some people who often get tongue bit like this. There are some drawbacks. It's very hard to get a pipe cleaner through during a smoke because of it's design. Now, if you get tongue bite regularly, it's probably because of a number of reasons, but usually not due to your pipe. It has more to due with puffing too hard and fast, or the tobacco being too moist to start off with. If you're considering buying a P-lip because of tongue bite, I'd suggest curing the tongue bite with proper puffing, packing, or tobacco drying first. Otherwise, you'll be battling tongue bite for life without ever learning to smoke a pipe properly. By the way, smoking properly comes with time and experience. No one has done this right the first time.

If you want the P-lip because you like the look of the pipe, give it a shot. I'd rather look for a fishtail that looks similar, but that's just me. I'm looking at some Petersons as we speak to add to my small collection of pipes. Like I said, for the price, you'll get a decent looking and smoking pipe for the money spent.

WWhermit


----------



## Quick_nick (Feb 10, 2008)

I had a peterson system and no offense to people who like them but it was the biggest piece of crap I have smoked. The system pipes get stinky and gummy really easy and the pipe doesn't seem to smoke well. Here's my opinion, a pipe company should be trying to find ways to make their pipes smoke drier instead of finding a place for all the moisture to go because the system doesn't solve the problem of moisture it just diverts it. 

My cheapest pipe was a savinelli at under 50 bucks, I have seen many savinelli's and stanwell's for 50 to 75 dollars. Try smokingpipes.com


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

Quick_nick said:


> I had a peterson system and no offense to people who like them but it was the biggest piece of crap I have smoked. The system pipes get stinky and gummy really easy and the pipe doesn't seem to smoke well....


Regarding a Peterson System pipe, if you clean out the well with tissue or a few extra fluffy pipe cleaners after each smoke it doesn't get stinky or gummy...in fact they're a great starter pipe...the well gets the liquid so they don't gurgle regardless of the wetness of the tobacco, and the p-lip goes a long way to reducing tongue bite...


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Peterson pipes have a very loyal following. I'd rather have a Pete than any other price similar pipe that I've smoked. If you ecide to get one give it a good lookover before lighting up to make sure all is to your satisfaction, same as with any moderate grade pipe.


----------



## Arizona (Jul 19, 2007)

I like the P-Lip... I've only got two Pete's at the moment but plan on adding more. I don't have any System pipes - just prefer regular pipes I guess. 

My Pete's both give me a good smoke.


----------



## NHsmoker (Feb 18, 2007)

I am fairly new to pipe smoking so take this for what you will but I really like peterson system pipes they are my favorite but I also have a stanwell and a savinelli which are also nice. My vote is try the peterson system with either p-lip or fishtail. But if you don't want to go that route the savinelli duca carlo is another nice pipe for under $40.

p.s. FWIW on another board I did a poll on p-lip vs fishtail the the majority of people said a p-lip for a system pipe or other bent pete and fishtail for strait pipes.


----------



## selleri (Feb 6, 2008)

Neuromancer said:


> and the p-lip goes a long way to reducing tongue bite...


IMO, it does not reduce bite, it just changes the bite to top of the mouth instead of tongue. It also affects the taste, the flavour is more intense if you get it directly to the tongue, at least I taste more if I put the pipe differently in my mouth and draw the smoke from p-lip straight to the tongue.

I'm in process of fishtailing all my petes, I like the pipes but the p-lip is definetly not for me.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Love my two Petes; neither is P-lip nor system type (which I do not like).


----------



## guy g (Apr 17, 2007)

I have two Petes and a Sav. One is system P-Lip and one Fishtail regular. I like all three and in my humble lack of experience... cant tell the difference. I can tell the difference between the three above and a $30- 50 pipe in quality of build, not so much smokability.


----------



## Requiem (Dec 6, 2008)

I have a Peterson (straight billiard) with the p-lip. 
I´ve never experienced tongue bite with any pipe or any tobacco (not even with the MacBaren's), and I'm not a slow puffer. So, IMO tongue bite is mostly due to the smoker's oral chemistry, and potenciated by some pipes or tobaccos, obviously.

About the p-lip, I like it as an alternative smoke, as it directs the smoke to a different spot in the mouth than usual, which I guess to be ok in terms of mouth health concerns.
However, I find the p-lip doesn´t smokes well if you hold the pipe in your mouth, hands off. It seems to smoke better if you hold the pipe in your hand, merely placing your bottom lip in the down side concavity of the p-lip and keeping all the stem outside your mouth... as if you where kissing it.

I've also noticed I tend to hold the pipe bowl up, as I try to direct the smoke to my tongue.

However, I find the p-lip extremely easy to clean and easy to introduce a pipe cleaner while smoking (maybe because I own a straight one??).

In conclusion, I like it because it's different, but I would not want my collection to have a high percentage of p-lips.


----------



## DubintheDam (Jun 5, 2007)

buy new, don't buy a P-lip or system....there one of the best value consistantly made pipes out there..just my opinion...dub


----------



## Bent Stem (Nov 10, 2008)

For those who recommend against the System pipes, could you please explain why??

I enjoy smoking my Pete System pipes and they do work. The little void gathers moisture from the tobacco/atmospheric humidity and halts it before it goes into your mouth as hot steam. You just swab out the little void and you're good to go. What can be bad about this?

For those who claim they want a pipe that "smokes dry" to begin with, where do you think the moisture collected in the system pipes come from and where do you think it ends up otherwise??


----------



## Quick_nick (Feb 10, 2008)

We want pipes that smoke dry because they are of good quailty. We don't want companies to find ways of getting rid of diverting moisture, I want a pipe to smoke with no (or very little) moisture.


----------



## andrew (Nov 16, 2008)

for a cool smoke, get a calabash. leave the systems alone, just another place for the pipe to collect moisture. try as hard as you want, you wont be able to sop it all up, ergo muk.


----------



## Catholicsmoker (Aug 20, 2008)

I have an additional question to ask concerning Peterson pipes. I got a Peterson P-Lip about a month ago I've liked it so far. I have a small problem with it. When I get down to about 1/4 left in my bowl, I usually can't keep it lit to save my life. I then resort to stirring, tamping, and attempting to relight. The only thing that this accomplishes is getting a mouth full of ashes. I don't have this problem with any of my other pipes... Can anyone make any recommendations for my noob problem? Thanks. p


----------



## guy g (Apr 17, 2007)

Beatnik, Fwiw you live close to my wifes boss. I have two Petes, one with fishtail and one system w/ Plip. Icant tell the difference in smoking or cleaning. I also have some cheap pipes that I use in the truck. They are ok also.


----------



## Dzrtrat (Oct 9, 2006)

I have smoked many different pipes and have weeded them out to only Pete's I have mostly lip bits as that is my preference. The system pipe (IMHO) deliverers a cool dry smoke and other than cleaning, at times, being a pain, is a great pipe. The only way you can know if they are for you is to try one.


----------



## Beatnikbandit (Apr 24, 2007)

Thank you all for the information the pic of the system really made me understand it all i thought it was was a filter with the p lip. now i know what i really is. From what i have herd now i don't have anything against Peterson pipes cause they are priced well so i may get a non system one with a fishtail (basically a normal pipe) lol but i just wanted to know what i would be getting into if i got a "system pipe" I never really liked the idea of the "P Lip" anyway. I have been told that the P lips also tend to have a poor draw is this common with all Peterson pipes or just the p lip? also is that just incorrect information? I have a Jobey and IMO it draws poorly I believe it is due to the way they make there stems. they have a screw in tenon and the stem fits in that instead of a wood tenon that i believe works better (forgive me if i am not explaining the parts of the pipe correctly i have been smoking a pipe for less than a year so far) although i have been smoking cigars for years i like them both for different times/situations as for me a cigar is much more portable and a pipe can be more relaxing to me. IMO so thanks for the info and if anyone has answers for my other questions i would love to hear your opinion. also anyone else have a Jobey Extra (although its not that "extra" IMO) and know how to possibly make it smoke better? the only thing i could think of is to have it professionally fitted with a new stem? IDK but i do know i will not buy another. I have been very happy with Stanwell and Savallini. I really don't have much experience with others i have a couple danish free hands that i got estate and they draw great but are BIG HONKERS man easily twice the size of my other pipes. so far my favorite pipe is my full bent estate St Claude from France # 2420 (maybe someone knows what it looks like its also my only french pipe) it has nice flame grain on the sides of the bowl and a birds eye on the front with a black-white-black tripe on the shank. Frankly i was surprised on how well it smokes and i have not found any other St Claude Pipes for sale anyone know where i could get another? 

on another note If anyone wants to list their favorite pipe sites It would be nice I know there is a list of pipe retailors on the forum but the list is HUGE and would take forever to find out the good ones so any help on that would be appreciated. Personally i have no problem with estate pipes as long as they are priced well and are cleaned properly. (as my current best pipe is an estate i wont knock them)

Thanks for your help and TIA for any more you might have! =)


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

Beatnikbandit said:


> on another note If anyone wants to list their favorite pipe sites It would be nice I know there is a list of pipe retailors on the forum but the list is HUGE and would take forever to find out the good ones so any help on that would be appreciated. Personally i have no problem with estate pipes as long as they are priced well and are cleaned properly. (as my current best pipe is an estate i wont knock them)
> 
> Thanks for your help and TIA for any more you might have! =)


smokingpipes.com and frenchyspipes.com are all I ever use.


----------



## Dedalus (Dec 10, 2008)

I only smoke Petersons and have had great experiences with smokingpipes.com, cupojoes.com, and pipesandcigars.com.

For Petes, I think cupojoes has the largest selection, but pipesandcigars have the best deals. Pick your poison, I love them both. Customer service is great on all three fronts.


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

Dzrtrat said:


> I have smoked many different pipes and have weeded them out to only Pete's I have mostly lip bits as that is my preference. The system pipe (IMHO) deliverers a cool dry smoke and other than *cleaning, at times, being a pain*, is a great pipe. The only way you can know if they are for you is to try one.


The drainage "space" within the Petey airway is a royal pain. It gunks up something fierce really fast. Its a pain to clean, ALL the time. I have two Petes and I really don't like the quality of the making (I had to repair the drilling), and especially this gunking problem. I would never buy another Peterson.


----------



## letsgomountaineers (Dec 19, 2008)

my only peterson is a p-lip and a system and feels too different for me. i end up twisting it around in my mouth so i get a more usual feel from the p-lip. it brings the smoke too far back into my throat to get a taste on my tongue. i like my boswell a lot more.


----------



## SmokinJohnny (Jan 21, 2009)

Maybe I'm whacko or maybe there is a difference between tounge bite and something else. I get a sensation on my tounge from strong burleys that I don't get with light burleys. It stings a bit at first but after a half hour, the sensation mellows out and stays on my tounge for hours. I savor on it and really love it.


----------



## Requiem (Dec 6, 2008)

letsgomountaineers said:


> my only peterson is a p-lip and a system and feels too different for me. i end up twisting it around in my mouth so i get a more usual feel from the p-lip. it brings the smoke too far back into my throat to get a taste on my tongue. i like my boswell a lot more.


Agreed.
I tend to push the bowl of my p-lip as high as I can while smoking, so that I get the smoke towards my tongue. In consequence I get some nasty moist in the mouth, more often.


----------

